
Half of US college students would quit Facebook for a year if you gave them $200 - myinnerbanjo
https://qz.com/1506089/would-you-quit-facebook-if-you-were-paid-for-it/
======
ada1981
I doubt this would happen in practice. This was a survey of mturk not an
actual study where they paid people.

